# Need tips on trapping poultry killer(s)



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

We have either a coyote or a dog going after our poultry. Just bought two leg traps at the feed store. What is a good bait, and how shall we set up the traps? Any help would be appriciated!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

first rule...dont set tha trap till you educate yourself about how to do it please.not becuse you will hurt yourself but because if you educate a coyote to a trap then he is 10 times harder to catch.so first ruls dont set the trap...lol things you have to do

a few questions...what makes you think it is a coyote??

what is your evedince?
have you lost any birds or they just harassing the birds trying to get in?

you sure its not a ****...they will kill every chicken they can.

what is the set-up in the area of offenses.close wire pen any fences around there...if so you need to look very close at smal holes in fence for hair left by coyote going under or thriugh the fence.a small dip in ground just 4 or 5 inches from ground will let a coyote get on side and slide under.this is a place to set a snare to catch offensive animal.......

sorry its alot to catching a livestock killer that just setting a trap.thats why alot of stock killers get so out of hand a farmer wants to do it himself rather than let a trapper or a usda man do it.said farmer tries and educates the beast and then cries because then it is smarter and more brasen to killing livestock because he gets away with it.this is where a true professional trapper or a G-man comes in....most g-men have to catch very smart animals at farms and ranches.have you checked with local usda man to see if a g-man is in your area.......he can come look at site and tall quick what is problem.also catch said animal.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

We have lost several chickens, 3 ducks, a guinea and yesterday 
my Royal Palm turkey. Always in the daytime. We saw a coyote, hear them all the time, also a Jack Russel Terrier is always on the property. We are surrounded by woodlands. Sorry, but I have no clue what a usda or g-man is...? :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't have a whole lot of luck with steel traps. I've been having the same problem lately with my bunnies. First couple of nights I set up a booby trap which didn't get triggered till the second night and missed. But I haven't had time to reset the booby trap so I just relocated one of my dogs nearby the rabbit hutches for now. 

However, if I didn't have the dog there I was thinking about setting out several snare traps. Which I think would be a whole lot more effective then steel traps. But, I'm not an expert trapper so I don't know how my luck would be with snares either.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the government has a program with the usda(united states dept. of agriculture)they help people with livestock problems.a government trapper is what they use to be called.but as of late they are under a differnt title....something like wildlife services....instead of the word trapper to fit with being politicaly correct.so i just say G-man and most do to.

snares are good but need to place where the coyote goes under fence or gate.also the snare needs to be tied off to something secure.a coyote will tear up the ground when first caught.if you set a trap it needs 2 stakes to keep the coyote from pumping the stake....if you just use 1 stake a coyote call pull and jump up and pull and get a single stake out of ground.then you have a coyote running around with hardware on his foot.and that is not fair or human to coyote.

try this site for info....http://www.trapperman.com/

look in the directory there is alot of info on sets to make.also do you have a shotgun...if so get some small buck shot or bb size pellets.set out side and wait on the coyote.i raised cattle with my grandfather till past winter and we kept a loaded gun at fron door for varmint trouble.

these are the people to contact for help.if they have a specialist in your area
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/ws/

also this site.this guy has home brew videos full of info on survival.i recomend getting the whole set at once it is cheaper.he has trapping vid's for beginners and for experts also.
http://www.buckshotscamp.com/


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, we are surrounded by 50 acres or so of woodland and pastures, and there are fences, but just barbed wire and we rent, so we can't fence the whole property in. What is odd is that every bird the animal has taken has been a WHITE one! We do have a 22, but I don't know how to shoot it yet, my DH is going to show me as soon as I get a night off work (he works days,me nights). I wonder if chaining the trap to a tree would be better than a stake? Whatever it is, seems to know when we are not around.

Thanks for the links, I will go check them out now!!


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Might want to try a locate a local trapper. 

http://www.furtakersofamerica.com/chapters.htm

Most trappers would give their eye teeth for an opportunity to help someone help out and trap at the same.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you. I found the website for Kansas and sent them an email explaining our situation!!


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

The reason the whites are grabbed is because they are WHITE.. They stick out like sore thumbs. Easy for a predator to spot. THe more colored and nuetral colored birds fair better at not being spotted. 
If your birds are cooped Id run hot wire around the pen, one low to the ground, one up about 18 in and one along the top.. 
If you are free ranging, I would definitely get the birds caught up and cooped. Now that this predator knows there is an easy meal it will keep coming back until all the birds are gone.


----------



## boonieman (Dec 28, 2005)

If you decide to do this yourself I'm assuming you don't have any of your own pets that can get in the trap. What size traps did you get? I would think a #2 would be about the minimum if it's a coyote. I've caught ***** in a 1 1/2, but that was luck and using a drag. A drag is a log or something fairly heavy that you attach the trap to. If you tie the trap solidly to a stake or tree it is way easier for them to pull out. A drag has some give to it and they can't get the leverage to pull out. You need to figure out a way to funnel whatever critter it is into the path of your trap. Leave about a foot or so in between your "funnel". Forget using bait. It usually just spooks a nervous critter. Dig a shallow hole for the trap, just deep enough that the trap lays at the same level as the surrounding ground. Put the trap in the shallow depression and set it. Now, carefully take something like waxed paper and lay it on top of the trip pan but under the jaws of the trap. Do NOT get your fingers in there. Use a stick or something to place the paper. Did I mention not to get your fingers near this set trap? Once the paper is in place you can sprinkle loose dirt over the trap, completely covering it. Sprinkle the dirt on gently so you don't spring the trap. The dirt should be the same as the surrounding area. The waxed paper prevents dirt from getting under the pan of the trap, which would prevent it from going off. You keep the waxed paper under the jaws so you don't affetc the grip of the trap. I agree with other about being careful messing with these traps. But as far as calling in the pros, well, I'm a little hardheaded and independent and ask for help only as a last resort, but that's just me. Good luck.


----------



## Dink (Jan 13, 2006)

Id set a few big ol rat traps around the coop bet youd find out whats getting your chickens then.(grin)


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, my DH set the traps last night when I was at work, and was too tired to take me out & show me WHERE he put them when I got home near midnight  , so no clue where/how he did it. The 2 dogs are penned, which makes me nervous because Isaiah the Pry is pretty good at doing his job as LGD, but not GREAT at it yet ( he's only 6 mo. old) , in evidence that we are still losing poultry(but to his credit only one while he was on guard). Poultry are penned today, as I have no idea where the traps are. Haven't heard back from the trapping group I emailed yet. 
I will tell my husband what you said to do Boonieman. What is the purpose of the wax paper? I think he did chain them to a tree, but not sure. :shrug:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the wax paper goes between the pan(trigger)and the jaws of trap.this is to keep dirt from going under trap pan and keeping it from firing.you can use wax paper,screen wire like on a front door or cup cake papers.or a big sycamore leaf if you run out .......


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok, I see... I will tell my hubby when he gets home! Also, I have another question... what kind of predator just takes the HEAD? I found a wild turkey, at least I THINK it was, from the feathers,size & legs (WASN'T one of mine!) dead, w/ just the head missing, covered in maggots , so it had been there awhile. What would behead it and NOT eat it?? :shrug:


----------



## farmer brad (Jul 20, 2006)

chupacabra LOL LOL

http://skepdic.com/chupa.html

sorry just could not get that out of my mind LOL


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Kstornado11 said:



> We have either a coyote or a dog going after our poultry. Just bought two leg traps at the feed store. What is a good bait, and how shall we set up the traps? Any help would be appriciated!


You have received a lot of good advice. First I am not sure that your problem is coyotes (very possible raccoons or other preditors) but if it is, trap size and the location you use are very important in catching the culprit. At very least a 1 3/4 coil spring size or larger is needed. I prefer a #2 size. The snare idea will work and you don't need fence or gates to hang them. Remember all animals are creatures of habit and very much use the same roadways for there travels. Knowing these travalways will give you all the advantage you will need. The Wisconsin Trappers Education program has a very good tape on the use of snares or as we call them here restaining cable devices. Confidence lacking here the recomdation to locating a local trapper with experience could be very beneficial for you. If you have any questions that you think I can help with just ask. Good luck with this challenge, wish all the success. Trapper :hobbyhors


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Do raccoons hunt during the day? All our losses have been in the daytime, or before sunset. Can they carry away a turkey this size? :shrug:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I've heard owls will take the head off to drink the birds blood. Anyone know if that's true?


----------

